# POURQUOI LES FILLES FONT PIPI ASSISES !!!



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2003)

Ben ouais ! y'a pas de raison pour qu'on n'ait pas notre thread aussi ! Hein ???

...peut-etre que le poids de leur cerveau est trop important pour qu'elles se tiennent debout longtemps !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...ce que kak oublie de dire concernant le cerveau attribué à Eve par Dieu, c'est qu'en fait c'était un cerveau unique et communautaire pour toutes les femmes présentes et à venir ... un truc à se partager pour l'éternité à raison d'un millionème de micron chacune ... et encore, ça diminue à chaque seconde !!!!!!


----------



## krystof (11 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * ...ce que kak oublie de dire concernant le cerveau attribué à Eve par Dieu, c'est qu'en fait c'était un cerveau unique et communautaire pour toutes les femmes présentes et à venir ... un truc à se partager pour l'éternité à raison d'un millionème de micron chacune ... et encore, ça diminue à chaque seconde !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pareil pour la machine à pisser


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2003)

ce mec est dingue !!! complètement dingue !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est pareil pour la machine à pisser
> 
> 
> ...


Tidju ! c'est vrai qu'en y pensant et si je considère le mien, t'as peut etre raison !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2003)

Hé ! vous avez vu, j'ai posté à 14:18 !!!!! 
ps : vous me direz : "normal pour un vétéran !"


----------



## krystof (11 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tidju ! c'est vrai qu'en y pensant et si je considère le mien, t'as peut etre raison !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Ouai, bah en attendant, dépêche-toi, j'ai envie d'aller aux toilettes.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2003)

C'est bien  14 21 le numéro pour Sainte-Anne ?


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (11 Juillet 2003)

Y a des femmes qui font pipi debout, si ds google on tape "faire pipi debout", il nous trouve plein de site un premier accessoir pour les femmes : 




et il nous trouve une image :




 là par contre j'ai pas bien vu le rapport!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2003)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> * Y a des femmes qui font pipi debout, si ds google on tape "faire pipi debout", il nous trouve plein de site un premier accessoir pour les femmes :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En Belgique on a ça aussi, mais on met des frites dedans !!! Qu'est ce qu'on peut etre cons quand meme !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> En Belgique on a ça aussi, mais on met des frites dedans !!! Qu'est ce qu'on peut etre cons quand meme !!!
> 
> 
> ...



(attention çà vire scatto de chez scatto)

C'est donc çà ce gout particulier des frites belges ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est donc çà ce gout particulier des frites belges ?
> 
> 
> ...


Pourquoi, l'odeur des moules te dérange ????????? Arfffffffffffff !!!!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

c'est du grand (qui a dit du "gras" ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) thebig cette après midi !! Zut va falloir que je file.


Je vous rappelle le chemin à prendre ... (non ce n'est pas la porte ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## krystof (12 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> En Belgique on a ça aussi, mais on met des frites dedans !!! Qu'est ce qu'on peut etre cons quand meme !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Fais gaffe à pas rajouter de sauce, ça m'a pas l'air très étanche ton truc.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Fais gaffe à pas rajouter de sauce, ça m'a pas l'air très étanche ton truc.
> 
> ...



Y va en prendre plein les pompes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et vu ce qu'il a bu, j'te dis pas les trous


----------



## krystof (12 Juillet 2003)

Je crois qu'il a prévu la chose. C'est un adepte de la tongue/chaussette.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Je crois qu'il a prévu la chose. C'est un adepte de la tongue/chaussette.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh ben, pour une fois qu'il aura les pieds propres


----------



## krystof (12 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Eh ben, pour une fois qu'il aura les pieds propres
> 
> ...



Tellement propre qu'on en mangerait.


----------



## plumber (12 Juillet 2003)

pour conclure c'est parce qu'elles aiment bien se faire lecher

optionnel : .....................les pieds.................................

en pissant


----------



## Le Gognol (12 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pourquoi, l'odeur des moules te dérange ????????? Arfffffffffffff !!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Ohlalalala, ce thread est une véritable catastrophe... Fuyons, et vite, tant qu'il en est encore temps !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













'+


----------



## krystof (12 Juillet 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ohlalalala, ce thread est une véritable catastrophe... Fuyons, et vite, tant qu'il en est encore temps !
> 
> ...



Fais attention de ne pas glisser en sortant.


----------

